# FF Santa Barbara



## andy (Jun 30, 2006)

Just received a phone call from RCI telling me that Santa Barbara will not open until January, 2008. By this time the resort should be like brand new.


----------



## KenK (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Santa Barbara*

Andy, what happens to the weeks and FF points owners?


----------



## andy (Jul 1, 2006)

Ken,
   Points owners can use there points at any other FF resort, week owners will get a week deposited in RCI. - Andy


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Andy-
Why would RCI call you vs Fairfield? In the past, since we are owners at the Santa Barbara we got a letter from Fairfield stating that the ?? opening date would be ater Dec of 2006.
Thanks
Mary Ann


----------



## andy (Jul 2, 2006)

RCI called me because I had a number of exchange weeks for 2007. I also own 280,000 points and a one fixed week at Santa Barbara.


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Andy-
I hope RCI is not right. This is unbelievable it is taking this long to repair the resort. The Fairfield resort homepage has not lsited this new opening date yet. I think I will call the Santa Barbara Monday and see if I can get a more info.
Thank-you Andy for the info!
Mary Ann


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Andy.  This is exactly what I suspected would happen.  The deposited week for week's owners sound good, but my guess is that it will be the same bonus vacation week that I was offered this year.  That means that in addition my maintenance fees I'll have to buy a bonus week, if I want use my ownership week either this year or next.  Furthermore, the bonus week that I was offered this year had so many restrictions on it that it was not useable by me.  As far as I'm concerned, this amounts to no benefit at all.  Fairfield is absolutely ripping off the Santa Barbara owners.  In essence, we've subsidized the repair of the other resorts in the area, because Fairfield has forced us to wait until the other resorts are repaired to begin work on Santa Barbara.  Jean Walker, Santa Barbara owner, Rocky Hill, CT


----------



## andy (Jul 2, 2006)

I think it is about time that we start looking to get some owners on the board instead of all FF employees.


----------



## andy (Jul 5, 2006)

Bruin I,
     Did you get a chance to call Fairfield? I may call them myself later today.


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Andy-
Not yet! I will try today as well. I think the more owner's that let them know this is unacceptable the better.
Mary Ann


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Andy-
I called the Santa Barbara directly. I was directed to FF. I called FF and they told there have been no new updates and the scheduled opening is Jan 2007. I'm not sure who is telling the truth?  What would RCI benefit from
by giving you the info that did? Why would they give you false info?

Let me know if you find out anything?
Mary Ann


----------



## joestein (Jul 5, 2006)

We went to the beach at Royal Vista in Late May, and stopped to take a look at Santa Barbara.  It didn't look like it would be opening anytime soon.  There wasn't anyone working there and all the bushes, etc were very overgrown.  My wife and I thought the building looked abandoned.

Joe


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Joe.
I just wish I knew who to call and maybe we can get alot of owners to call
and find out what the heck is happening. Our maintenance fees are going to for something and what about the insurance.
Mary Ann


----------



## KenK (Jul 5, 2006)

In most cases, the insurance begins to pay after owners have paid their deductable.  

In a 110 unit condo in S Fl, the current deductable has been raised to approx one million....if you want to keep the insurance.  (That is our buildings' in Broward current charges....but it is not a T/S)

I saw SB the last time in May.  I saw a lot of trucks painted white, and a lot of windows that continued to be boarded up.  (ie- the dade coded glass was in short supply- and insurance companies are not paying so quickly).

I didn't see the Santa Barbara signage....which I believe I did see in Jan.

They must be doing something....taxes are still due whether the condo is being used or still under construction.  (Maybe the tax value is lowered due to repairs and unusable conditions?) And the maintance is still being collected on each unit.

I guess this might say something for an independant HOA.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mary Ann:
I'm with you.  Every time I deal with FF, I feel as if I'm beating my head against the wall.  Even if the deductible is $1M, FF has enough fees from 4680 unit weeks to cover that and pay themselves their hefty management fee, too.  Taxes were assessed separately.  So, that should be no problem either.  Something is wrong with this picture.  Jean W.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jul 6, 2006)

I did call FF today, and spoke with the Owner Relations department.  They called me back a couple of hours later to tell me that the "project managers" plan to have the resort completed by the end of the third quarter of 2006 (this year).  Since it is July and the end of the third quarter is October 31st, I guess that they're going to be working very fast.  We'll see.  Jean W.


----------



## nrkh12 (Jul 6, 2006)

We also received a call from RCI letting us know that they were cancelling our Feb. 07 exchange to Santa Barbara. RCI claims the resort will be closed until 2008. I called Fairfield and was assured that the resort would be open by the end of 2006. I'm not sure who to trust. 
We had the same problem last year with an exchange to Grand Mayan Riviera Maya - RCI cancelled the reservation saying our unit was not available due to storm damage but it was not true. The resort had plenty of room for us and RCI was renting weeks during our scheduled stay in Extra Vacations for 3000.00 week.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 7, 2006)

We were at Palm ayre in May and looked at the Santa Barbara.

It is entirely boarded up and no work was apparent.  Our rep told us that the interior was going to be comletely redone and yes by the time it is finsihed it will be like a brand new resort.

The parking lot in the back was open for the boat cruises.

dan


----------



## andy (Jul 7, 2006)

Mary Ann,
    I called FF yesterday and was transferred to customer service. They told me that Santa Barbara will probably open in late 2007, but had no projection dates. They also told me that Sea Gardens and Palm Aire are still not 100% available for use. Andy


----------



## marsha77 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be down there July 15th, staying at Fairfield Ocean Palms.  If I understand right, it is close to Santa Barbara - so... me being soooo nosy will check it out! 

Marsha


----------



## bruin1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marsha-
Keep us informed!
Thank-you Mary Ann


----------



## marsha77 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll let you know!

Marsha 




			
				bruin1 said:
			
		

> Marsha-
> Keep us informed!
> Thank-you Mary Ann


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jul 9, 2006)

Andy:
I'm inclined to think that the info that you got is more accurate than what I was told.  I sent a letter to FF in Orlando asking for information.  I'll  let you know what they say...if I get a response.  Jean W., Rocky Hill, CT


----------



## arm123 (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got back from a trip to Pompano Beach.  There is no work going on at Santa Barbara.  There is only a lonely security man on the premises.  The locals don't expect any work to begin in the near future!


----------



## Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you think it is time for the Santa Barbara owners to look into the legality of this situation?  Would that help to get Fairfield moving forward on the repairs to this resort?  

Fairfield isn't a small company.  I can't understand why the repairs to this resort are being stalled for so long.  I'm beginning to think it may never open again.  Something is terribly amiss.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jul 22, 2006)

Betty:
I totally agree with you.  Something is wrong.  If you know of any way that we can start legal action against Fairfield, I'd be happy to participate.  Of course, unfortunately, I believe that the Board is made up of Fairfield employees.  So, going to them will not be productive.  Jean


----------



## marsha77 (Jul 23, 2006)

I also was down at Ocean Palms, just got back this afternoon.  We went over to the Santa Barbara, I agree, there is nothing going on over there at all - completely dead!  

Marsha


----------



## X-ring (Jul 25, 2006)

marsha77 said:
			
		

> I also was down at Ocean Palms, just got back this afternoon.



Hi Marsha,

Can you answer the question re the tennis courts that was posted at 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26402 ?

TIA


----------



## pranas (Aug 5, 2006)

I live a few blocks from the Santa Barbara and it is still boarded-up.  No activity that I can see.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Aug 6, 2006)

I sent a letter to FF and got no reply.  I e-mailed them, and got this reply:
[Please include the following line in all replies.
Tracking number: UT20060728_0000000143

Hello,

Thank you for your email.   We have no further information other then what 
you have already mentioned in your email.  Please contact your Property 
Owners Association for updates and information on maintenance fees 
expenditures.

Kind Regards,

Fairfield Internet Team

Does anyone know how to contact the HOA?  FF says that it does not.  Jean Walker


----------



## KenK (Aug 7, 2006)

Forget Fairfield.  Your case is now with the state.  If the management company will not provide HOA info, and they will not give the owners the info they need, try here first:

http://www.myflorida.com/condos/index.htm

You are an owner of a Florida Condominum.  You pay more taxes on the units than the typical Florida resident....because you are considered a non- resident (or its not your primary Fl residence).

Tell them the management company refuses to share info on why the units are still closed, and why there is no info on an HOA contact.  As them if the HOA is independant of the management company.

If they can't help. they will tell you where to go (for help).  Fairfield already told you where to go.

It might be helpful if more than one owner writes in.  

Also, this info might be useful and more focused in a Fairfield section.

Has anyone asked on the FF Yahoo e groups?


----------



## KenK (Aug 7, 2006)

You may email the Ombudsman at:
ombudsman@dbpr.state.fl.us

Tallahassee Office
    Office of the Condominium Ombudsman
    1940 N. Monroe Street
    Tallahassee, FL 32399
    850.922.7671

Ft. Lauderdale Office
    Office of the Condominium Ombudsman
    1400 W. Commercial Boulevard
    Ft. Lauderdale, FL 33309
    954.202.3234


----------



## bruin1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Santa Barbara Resort*

As suggested by Ken K in the above post I sent a email regarding the Santa Barbara to Ombudsman.  I will let evewryone know what I hear!
Mary Ann


----------



## bruin1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Santa Barbara*

I also called owner relations at Fairfield. They gave me a name of Chris Forbes who is a manger for the Pompano Beach area, his # in case anyone else want to call is 954-233-7501.
Mary Ann


----------



## andy (Aug 12, 2006)

I contacted the Ombudsman and the information they have is from 2004 and the Fairfield manager has been replaced along with the board of directors (all FF employees)


----------



## pranas (Aug 18, 2006)

*Santa Barbara*

I drove past the resort several times this week. The sign and hallway lights have been turned on.  Since they are not turned off during the day, I don't  know if anyone is actualy there. Did see a car parked in front of the entrance but it doesn't look like the renovations have started.


----------



## andy (Aug 22, 2006)

The sign on the building and the hallway lights have been on since last year and the car in front of the building belongs to the watchman.


----------



## jphillips131 (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you think it is time for the Santa Barbara owners to look into the legality of this situation?  Would that help to get Fairfield moving forward on the repairs to this resort?  

Fairfield isn't a small company.  I can't understand why the repairs to this resort are being stalled for so long.  I'm beginning to think it may never open again.  Something is terribly amis

Fairfield is being sued by Bluebeard's Castle in St. Thomas.  Here is the link to their website so everyone can read up on what's happening.  This is posted on their website.

LEGAL DOCUMENTS: complaints vs. Fairfield 

These are the current complaints against Fairfield Resorts. As most are aware, Fairfield has refused to arbitrate or mediate thus the lawsuits must move forward. Sadly, Fairfield believes that the current owners that serve the Boards do not want to settle. This is completely wrong and the owners that serve the Boards that were elected with owner votes (not Fairfield votes) are more than willing to discuss matters. Read for yourself the complaints and take note. 

http://www.bluebeards-castle.com/BBC_HOA_ammended_complaint.PDF

http://www.bluebeards-castle.com/BBC_HOA_complaint.PDF


----------



## Don (Sep 22, 2006)

andy said:
			
		

> Just received a phone call from RCI telling me that Santa Barbara will not open until January, 2008. By this time the resort should be like brand new.



I know I'm a little late in quoting the first entry as the thread has moved on to other aspects of the subject, but I want to say not to put too much stock in RCI's dates.  After Hurricane Charley (2004), they had a 2010 opening date for Fisherman's Village.  It took a little over a year to open, and even now there is still some staging in the mall area.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Sep 24, 2006)

jphillips131 said:
			
		

> Do you think it is time for the Santa Barbara owners to look into the legality of this situation?  Would that help to get Fairfield moving forward on the repairs to this resort?
> 
> Fairfield isn't a small company.  I can't understand why the repairs to this resort are being stalled for so long.  I'm beginning to think it may never open again.  Something is terribly amis
> 
> ...


----------



## KenK (Sep 24, 2006)

Could this help?:

http://www.myflorida.com/dbpr/lsc/timeshare/index.shtml


----------



## jphillips131 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jean - I would suggest that you try to contact the BOD President of Bluebeard's Castle and see if he may be able to give you some suggestions.  There is 4 associations at Bluebeard's and all four original had FF employees on the board.  Now only 1 association has 2 FF employees.  Go to this website and you can find all of the BOD numbers and addresses.  I would try to contact Hilltop I and II President.  It looks like he is the one that keeps the lawsuit information updated on thier website.  Best of Luck!  


http://www.bluebeards.net/


----------



## soon2b6 (Oct 3, 2006)

We're owners at Santa Barbara and just returned from PB. Absolutely NO action on the property for the whole week!

We are very interested in seeing some substative change in the board at both Santan Barbara.

Last year when we got the "special assessment" for bad debt I attempted to get clear responses from the board as to why we needed an additional $1.1 million to service bad debt - especially after we've had a line item in the budget of $200,000 to address this issue.

Guess what happened - NOTHING! I never got an answer! I left numerous calls and never had follow up.

At that time I attempted to raise owners interest w/ very little success. 

It's DEFINITELY time for a wholesale change in the board!!! All FF employees & no owners! You've heard it before - something about the fox guarding the  . . .

I can hardly wait to see what the special assessment is this time for hurricane damage & lost revenue. I just got my special assessment from Sea Gardens to the tune of $550.

Hold on to your hats & get ready to dig deep - it's a long ride!


----------



## soon2b6 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Santa Barbara - Special Assessment*

Here's the latest from a recent conversation with the SB resort manager.

The resort is slated to reopen July 2007. 
Construction/renovation has recently commenced.
The resort will basically be completely renovated/updated top-to-bottom.
The estimated figure for repair/renovation is $8 million.
They are awaiting a settlement/agreement b/t FF & Lloyds of London (insurer) as to to what the insurance settlement amount will be.
Part of the dispute comes from a "like-for-like" replacement policy.
The windows/glass in the resort were not classified as hurricane-proof.
According to code, when replaced they must be hurricane proof.
Obviously the resort is responsible for the difference between what was original & the required hurricane-proof glass.
Owners can expect a letter in Jan 07 providing an update on their progress & what the special assessment will be.
At this point, they are estimating it to be b/t $800 & $1100 depending upon unit size.
They appear to be willing to allow owners to make the special assessment in 2 payments: one in March and the other in June/July.
Annual maintanence fees will be reduced this year by about 60% b/c of the fact the resort has not been operational for the last year.

Keep your eyes peeled for more updates & progress.

Mark


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 11, 2006)

Would it be a good idea to buy a Week on Ebay for next to nothing.  That way the cost of the Special Assessment and the marked down MF would essentially be my purchase price?  

GEORGE


----------



## Cat (Oct 11, 2006)

...And that, kiddies, is why we have due diligence! There are currently 4 units at the Santa Barbara for sale on eBay, and conveniently, not one of them advises that there has been damage of catastrophic proportion, rendering the resort closed for the last year, that the resort won't open for almost another year still (although I haven't seen any action going on there at all yet) and that there will be a nice, big special assessment.

Unless someone could absolutely guarantee me that the coming special assessment won't be more than $1100, and that this is the only special assessment there will be, I'd be very scared to take this one on. Notice the huge maintenance fees they have here, too.

I suppose that you could say it's a cheap way to buy into Fairfield, but until there have been some actual numbers and completion dates laid out, I'd be a little too timid to bet on this one.


----------



## soon2b6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Cat:

I would probably have to agree with your assessment - no pun intended.

What confounds me to an even greater degree is where has FF (the owner & manager of this property) been with all their corporate & capital power getting this thing up & running in a reasonable time frame?

I can understand the vast nature of the devistation to the resort. But this isn't the only resort that experience devistation.

I can understand the hesitancy of a contractor to agree to a contract when their is a funding question, But other resorts had the same dynamic.

I can even understand the challenge to get materials & laborers given the widespread damage in the region. But other lesser resorts seemed to get things done in rather short order.

But when the owner - FF - with their corporate & capital power can't seem to respond in at least an equal measure to other resorts it begs some larger questions for both owners & potential owners.

Questions that have yet to be answered and who knows if they will ever be answered.

Soon2b6


----------



## Cat (Oct 12, 2006)

Soon, those are fabulous questions! There definitely were shortages of both materials and labor. I know firsthand how hard it was to get repairs done, but ours were finally just completed. Like you said, I have seen business after business get themselves patched up in the last year. Why is this one project that has just sat with no action whatsoever? 

Sure looks like back burner stuff to me. That's not a resort where I'd ever want to own.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Do the math*



			
				soon2b6 said:
			
		

> The estimated figure for repair/renovation is $8 million.....
> At this point, they are estimating it to be b/t $800 & $1100 depending upon unit size.
> 
> Mark



Let's do the math.  Assuming 4800 units per year at an average of $1000, that's $4.8M!!!  If the repairs are $8M, this means that the owners are paying 60% of the damages.  What kind of insurance is this?  Was I as an owner ever informed that complex was basically self-insured?  No.  I think this calls for a claim against the Fairfield Directors & Officers policy for breach of fiduciary responsibility and possibly fraudulent misrepresentation.  Jean :annoyed:


----------



## soon2b6 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Doing the math!*

Jean:

Same problem I had with the math in 2004 when we got a special assessment for "bad debt". If one took the time to do the math then: $250/interval = approx. $1.1MM.

To add insult to injury we already have a line item in the budget for $200,000 a year for bad debt.

Again the question arises: Who's managing our resort & what kind of management philosophy are they operating under.

I attempted to get reasonable answers from FF (they're the ones who own & manage this resort - NOT the owners) in 2004 w/ absolutely no response. 

I also attempted to see if other owners were aware of "the math". I think I had 3 responses - each said we weren't assessed a special assessment. They subsequently changed their tune when they had to pay the bill & I faxed the letter indicating the BOD decision.

Suffice it to say, I'm sure glad these folks aren't doing the math/management of my personal finances.

Of course if I didn't have to answer questions & could just go back to the "bank" and file a special assessment anytime I wanted to I guess I could let things go & not be responsible too.

No, second thoughts, I choose to have more integrity in my life than that.

There sure appears to be something seriously questionable about the way things are done at SB. What do they say? - There appears to be a pattern developing here!

Mark


----------



## jwlk0727 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mark:
How do we organize the owners to pursue legal action?  We can't make a claim against the D&O without a judgment against the BOD or FF.  Believe me, when the owners start getting hit with this $1100 assessment, I think more than a few will be anxious to sign on.  I, too, am glad that these jokers don't manage my personal finances, and wish that I had done more due diligence before I bought at SB.  But, I bought as a resale, so it seemed like a good deal at the time.  Jean


----------



## soon2b6 (Oct 22, 2006)

Jean, very good question. I wish I knew how to help organize. They will not release owners names/contacts. In part, I understand wht they wont. However, there has to be some way to get it done. Not sure how concerned owners go about actually getting complete, comprehensive, ACCURATE information thoroughly communicated to owners.

Mark


----------



## lrenker (Oct 30, 2006)

*SB Owners - November Budget Review*

Is anyone going to the 11/6/06, 10:00 am proposed budget review in the Banquet Room @ Sea Gardens? My letter says they will give more details. I cannot get there.


----------



## jphillips131 (Nov 13, 2006)

Did anyone go to the annual budget review?  What is going on?  I found out that the listed board president is a FF employee for over 30 years.  You can send a letter to the owners and vote FF out but you will need 50 or 60% of them to make it work.  Other FF resorts are having problems also.  Owners are taking a stand and trying to vote FF out.


----------



## Tia (Nov 14, 2006)

Now there is a familar name, Chris Forbes, he is just back to the USVI and managing at FF's Bluebeards Beach Club.....so there must now be another FF employee at the Santa Barbara managing things? Unless there is more than one.




			
				bruin1 said:
			
		

> I also called owner relations at Fairfield. They gave me a name of Chris Forbes who is a manger for the Pompano Beach area, his # in case anyone else want to call is 954-233-7501.
> Mary Ann


----------



## jphillips131 (Nov 15, 2006)

I got the name Jim Reed a FF employee as board President.  Bill Armbruster who was an employee of FF was on the board but is no longer with FF.


----------



## nrkh12 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Construction status?*

Does any one have updates on the construction status and when they might be re-opening?


----------



## Holly (Dec 5, 2006)

*I was near there*

We stayed close by over Thanksgiving.  Looked like major construction going on and nowhere near opening up.  Now, I'm not a construction expert so maybe these things could go faster.  However, I saw heavy machinery, etc.


----------



## tehalley (Dec 8, 2006)

*July 06 No Progress*

Spent a week ay Sea Gardens & loved it. But looked at SB & saw no progress either. Any idea if we'll be hit with a hugh assessmnet. SG hit me with over $400 for my OV unit. Thanks!


----------



## andy (Dec 29, 2006)

Received my reduced maintenance fee bill and on the back they had all the
rules and penalties for late payment and not one word of when the resort will re-open.


----------



## rmatarrese (Dec 29, 2006)

*Update*

My first entry on the subject. New to the group.  I spoke to a FF VP back in October and got the same information Mark did.  Resort is still supposed to open in July and there will be an asssment of about $1100 per unit.  Yes we will be paying the majority of rennovation  costs with only about 1.5 mill coming from insurance and another 1.5 million from reserves leaving the balance to be covered by assesments.   The assesment will come in a few months along with notification of the re-opening.   If any of you want to joing the Faifield Users group, they are collecting names of owners to see what can be done. They also have group discussion threads on this subject with more information.  Go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield_timeshare/

Rick M


----------



## rmatarrese (Dec 29, 2006)

*Santa Barbara Board Members.*

Here is Information I have

Dan Walters is the Regional VP Fairfield Resorts & also Secretary/Treasurer of the Santa Barbara and Yacht Club, Owners Association (who wrote a Feb 23, 2006 update letter and annual meeting notice)
David Bremer is listed as President of the SBYCOA on that same Annual Meeting Notice ( I do not know if he is a Fairfield associate or not)I do not know if there are more board members than just Dan and David

Scott Nassar ist he Senior Vice President, Resort Management (who wrote the initial 12/2005 hurricane announcement letter) Phil Hunt is the VP at Fairfield whom I spoke to last month who said he overseas the Florida resorts.  I am guessing he is with Fairfield Resort Managment (Maybe he has replaced Scott Nassar?) John Patel is the Acting Resort Manager during reconstruction and is operating out of Sea Gardens

Rick M


----------



## BarryIS (Dec 30, 2006)

*Santa Barbara Resort Owners Need To Act!*

I just returned from West Palm and the Santa Barbara is boarded up like the hurricane occured yesterday.

I also just got off the phone with Fairfield, doing a deposit, and the rep had no information on SB.

She suggested a call to the resort manager supplied as John Vitale, 954-943-6200 AND also suggested letter to Fairfield Owner Relations, Orlando office, to ask that a rep be assigned to look into the situation on "my behalf" (yea - right!)

The Yahoo Fairfield Forum has had some posting action of late and there is a "poll" where e-mail's are collected.  This is one way to get a partial list of owners.  I would thing a deed search, yes time consuming, though the proper Fla. agency would supply additional names.

Something must be done here

BarryIS


----------



## jwlk0727 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Barry and Rick.  I have responded to the yahoo poll.  My gut feeling is that this is a lost cause.  If the repair of this resort is 85% dependent upon the owners (who have already lost 2 years of vacation), I think that the chances are slim that this is going to happen....and Fairfield is counting on that.  They don't want any $$$ out of pocket.  Although I did reluctantly pay my maintenance fee for 2007, I will not pay another dime until this resort is OPEN!!!  Does anyone know if the owners are entitled to anything if the resort goes into default?  Jean W.


----------



## jphillips131 (Jan 15, 2007)

Florida Law allows any owner to send a letter to all owners regarding Association Business.  The issue would be paying for it. The person requesting the mailing usually has to pay but the Association has to send it as long as it is related to the Association's business.


----------



## bruin1 (Jan 27, 2007)

*santa barbara*

just received my notice for a meeting in Feb to elect officersfor Santa Barbara-
Does anyone know any names of interested persons to elect?
I don't want FF employess controlling the board again::annoyed:


----------



## KenK (Jan 27, 2007)

But what if FF owns many of the weeks or points?  FF will controll the vote. Can't they still vote in their employees?   Maybe there is a rule against doing this?

Are points owners allowed to vote?  Is there a certain number of points the person has to have to be allowed to vote?


----------



## andy (Jan 28, 2007)

For all the owners that received the proxy ballot, you can place my name in for the proxy or place my name in for the position. My name is Andrew Schofield and I will be at the meeting. Thanks, Andy


----------



## bruin1 (Jan 28, 2007)

*santa barbara*

Thanks Andy!
I will do just that. Let us know what went on at the meeting! 
Mary Ann


----------



## cirkus (Jan 28, 2007)

Andy,
You'll get my votes on my two contracts.
Bill

Sorry, that's for Royal Vista, which I know you'll also be at.
Bill


----------



## Tia (Feb 5, 2007)

Many eyes and ears are waiting to hear how your Feb meeting went. Good luck getting FF off  you board if they don't want to be off.


----------



## andy (Feb 18, 2007)

You should be notified in about a month for the cost of the assessment. They are still negotiating with the insurance company on about one million dollars and when that is settled, they will know what the assessment will be. The estimate is about $1000 for a studio, $1100 for a one bedroom and $1200for a 2 bedroom. This should be finalized in a few weeks. They are setting up a recording to let all the owners know what is going on, in a few weeks, call 1-800-251-8736 option 1- option 3 and listen to the recording. - Andy


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know after the meeting when the Santa BarbARA is suppose 
to open. Still July or will it be after that?
Mary Ann


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 23, 2007)

Below is the latest info thread 



			
				Andy said:
			
		

> Feb 18th
> 
> You should be notified in about a month for the cost of the assessment. They are still negotiating with the insurance company on about one million dollars and when that is settled, they will know what the assessment will be. The estimate is about $1000 for a studio, $1100 for a one bedroom and $1200for a 2 bedroom. This should be finalized in a few weeks. They are setting up a recording to let all the owners know what is going on, in a few weeks, call 1-800-251-8736 option 1- option 3 and listen to the recording. -



_I've merged this thread with the much older thread on this subject_


----------



## KenK (Feb 23, 2007)

I drove by yesterday and noted the building with nothing happening.  No signs ID the place, they seem to be gone.  Still with those white vans.  Landscaping not done, makes the place look terrible.....and if anyone saw it before, it was really nice.


----------



## jwlk0727 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Repair work*

I filed a complaint with the Florida agency responsible for timeshares.  I knew from the first time that I spoke with their representative that this was going to be fruitless.  It was clear from her initials comments that she sided with the timeshare management company/board and not with the owner.  In any case, I did get a written reply from Wyndham's attorney who assures me that work is being done.  He claims that Wyndham has funded the repairs to date which are on the drywall inside of the property and are not, therefore, visible to passersby.  The attorney gave me the tentative date of December, 2007 for the resort to re-open.  However, he did add a disclaimer for unforeseen problems.  I am not going to hold my breath. 
Jean


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Never been to Santa Barbara but here's some factoids which may be helpful in light of some recent postings.

1) Chris Forbes was manager for Florida and the Caribbean. He has returned and is now General Manager for St. Thomas which includes the Wyndham Bluebeard's Beach Club, Wyndham Elysian Beach, the Renaissance (new purchase - closed resort) and the relationship with the privately owned Wyndham Licensee - The Wyndham St. Thomas. I personally know Chris very well (being Wyndham's largest owner of St. Thomas units) and he does truly care about the owners.

2) Scott Nasser left in 2006, don't know where he went.

3) There is a new Florida/Caribbean regional manager, met him and he seems nice enough, forgot his name...

4) Board membership of owner seats vs. developer seats is defined in the by-laws of the timeshare condominium. If FF has the majority of seats, it means that certain sales thresholds of units in the hands of owners have not been met. Contact one of the owners on the Board and ask what the sales thresholds are and where the actual numbers stand. These documents are also recorded with the local county recorder of deeds. They are also referenced in the legal description portion of every deed, including the recording date, book, and starting page number. Mostly dry stuff but worth obtaining and reading if you really care. In many FF resorts, 90 % of the units must be sold before the owners get majority control of the Board.

Hopes this helps!

John


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 21, 2007)

Update: 

Just found his card cleaning up, Danial Walters is Chris Forbes replacement as Regional VP. He's in Orlando at 407-345-6416 as per his card. Email is dan.walters@fairfieldresorts.com. That may have changed with the Wyndham renaming. Or he may now have a new email address but the old one is still functioning.

John


----------

